
Sam Harris and the ideology of reason - raleighm
http://crookedtimber.org/2018/03/30/sam-harris-and-the-ideology-of-reason/
======
wu-ikkyu
>There’s something peculiarly thick-headed about the New Atheism – the
parallels between its idolatry of reason and the faith of more conventional
religion have become an argumentative cliche.

I've always found the parallels and hubris of militant evangelical
atheists/religionists comically ironic. Especially since hubris is the
antithesis of _real_ science.

This point reminds me of a Sagan quote:

"An atheist has to know a lot more than I know. An atheist is someone who
knows there is no god. By some definitions atheism is very stupid."

